# 2007 X5 4.4 V8 E53 not starting but...



## Tokkies8844 (May 16, 2021)

I have a BMW E53 4.4 V8 thats not starting. The battery, Fuses and relays are 100%. When I turn the key to the start position nothing happens and when I try to move the key to the start position for the second time it doesn't want to ,like it gets blocked. The car starts when we short the starter so i don't know whats wrong. We changed the gearbox oil filter and before we opened the gearbox oil filter pan the car started normally but after the filter change and after we put back the oil pan the car didn't want to start. Please help


----------

